# First breeding question/s



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

So I'm planning to start my first breeding project, My HM dragon Ribbon (Darkmoon17's spawn) is ready to spawn *she has a white dot right by her poop hole*

Question is, which among the 4 would be perfect?

the first picture is the Ribbon HM Dragon

2nd picture is Silver, he's the sibling of Ribbon, HM Dragon aswell, though He might be just a Super Delta, not really sure

3rd picture is Copper, an HM Red copper, got him at petco

4th is Posh, got him at petsmart

and Finally Bleu from petco

Which one would be perfect to breed with Ribbon? I know you all would prolly say the sibling but just wanted you guys opinion


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Here they are flaring

Bleu is starting to get some red wash on him. He might have marble gene


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Lol first: The egg spot is always present and doesn't mean she's ready to breed. She'll be round with eggs and with breeding bars when she''s ready.

But i would use her brother, i love his colors and his fins. But his back looks off to me. But that's something you can fix later.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Bambi said:


> Lol first: The egg spot is always present and doesn't mean she's ready to breed. She'll be round with eggs and with breeding bars when she''s ready.
> 
> But i would use her brother, i love his colors and his fins. But his back looks off to me. But that's something you can fix later.


Is the breeding bars be visible even with the thick scaling?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

5 months is what i was told for sexual maturity.

I vote Bleu


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Ugh, that long, guess she still has 2 more months x.x i think


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I've heard of 3.5 -4month old's being bred but mostly from thai breeders.
I've never had a dragon female so i don't know. Does she still fade and get stress stripes when stressed out? If so then i would assume her breeding bars would show.

Bettas that weren't stunted growth wise by poor water conditions or low quality food are in their breeding prime between 4 and 12 months of age, a decent 8 months of breeding.

Bleu was my second choice. You would get alot of multies though.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

I actually introduced silver and ribbonyesterday and she was showing her stripes uptil now silver keeps making his nest and they just keep chasing each other, so hopefully by the end of today i,ll get a spawn, if not,i might try Bleu then, really oike that jumping gene going with a mix of dragon


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Do you have live foods ready, or did you just put them together? O_O


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

kathstew said:


> Do you have live foods ready, or did you just put them together? O_O


I have live foods on the way, and I introduced them before I actually let them out their cups


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love your choice. Best of luck on a great spawn.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

What are you hoping to get out of this spawn? Form, color, finnage or for the experience?
I ask because your breeding pair should be picked with that in mind.
To avoid damage to the pair I usually leave the female in her glass vase 1 or 2 days until I really see signs of them being ready to breed (dancing, bars and bubblenest). In my last spawn, the female was ready immediately but the male wasn't. If I had let her out, he might've teared her apart.

Best of luck with your spawn... keep us updated!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

I think right now im just going for the dragon gene and experience. So far they're doing great, the male is still making his nest bigger and bigger, the female has stripes and no nipped fins so far, though, there are 1 or 2 torned fins


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Omg they just did the embrace!! But no eggs drop, why is that?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It can take a while until they get the hang of it. 
Keep an eye on them because if they can't get it, male might become frustrated and hurt her.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Aight thank you


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Is they tank bare bottom?


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

kfryman said:


> Is they tank bare bottom?


Yes it is


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Oh okay thats good make sure that you keep the light on all day/night that way the male can see if an egg dropped.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Eggs are dropping but the male didnt pick it up and female just ate it i think


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Both Ribbon and Silver are doing great!!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Glad to hear they're doing well, any eggs make it to the nest yet?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Personally I would use the sib. Male because at least you will (somewhat) know which colors variations you will get. (More predictable than other males).

Also If you want to keep the HM and red in the fry I would breed the 3rd male from the first few photos. (Copper red) Or even the Last male in the 2nd set of photos.

Though if you want to experiment with colors and STILL keep the halfmoon in the fry, I would breed the last male from the first few photos.

It really depends on which colors and the tail type you would like. IMO I would breed for the Halfmoon and try to keep in the red color.

Though I don't care for the color as much as I do the tail type.'

I know you have already chosen, just wanted to add that in there... Great choice and cant wait to see some pictures!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Personally I would use the sib. Male because at least you will (somewhat) know which colors variations you will get. (More predictable than other males).
> 
> Also If you want to keep the HM and red in the fry I would breed the 3rd male from the first few photos. (Copper red) Or even the Last male in the 2nd set of photos.
> 
> ...


I'll upload the pictures on a different thread so it'll be the official log for it



Bambi said:


> Glad to hear they're doing well, any eggs make it to the nest yet?


Yes! Alot of eggs did made up the nest, though i can't see any of em on the nest right now, hopefully they're there hidden somewhere in that jungle.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fasht said:


> I'll upload the pictures on a different thread so it'll be the official log for it



Cant Wait! Give us the link...


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Cant Wait! Give us the link...


Will do


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Sometimes the female will help put eggs in the nest, sometimes she will just eat them. Good luck with getting those eggs in the nest!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Alot of eggs were put in the bubble nest, but when i woke up this morning, the bubble nest was soo small snd looks like he didnt look at them carefully and also his belly was big, it looks like he ate a whole lot of eggs, should i just take him out of the nest? Or leave him there till the eggs hatch, which should be aroun 3 hours for the first 24 hours


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Go ahead and leave him in. If he's a first time dad then him eating the eggs doesn't shock me too much. Also they may not have been fertile, the male will eat unfertilized eggs to keep them from going bad.
If you take a flashlight and shine it up at the nest you can see the eggs, they're more solid looking then the bubbles.

If this was a bust you at least know they're compatibly and how to tell they're ready so you can recondition them and try again in a week or two(two would be better if they're tore up at all).


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I agree! leave him in there and keep an eye out for him. (unless you do plan an artificial hatchery).


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> I agree! leave him in there and keep an eye out for him. (unless you do plan an artificial hatchery).


Whats an artificial hatchery?




Bambi said:


> Go ahead and leave him in. If he's a first time dad then him eating the eggs doesn't shock me too much. Also they may not have been fertile, the male will eat unfertilized eggs to keep them from going bad.
> If you take a flashlight and shine it up at the nest you can see the eggs, they're more solid looking then the bubbles.
> 
> If this was a bust you at least know they're compatibly and how to tell they're ready so you can recondition them and try again in a week or two(two would be better if they're tore up at all).


They're not torn at all which actually shocked me, there were a couple of torn fins but actually all healed up right now


----------



## minda (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm wondering what would happen if I bred my royal blue crowntail male with a platinum/white with emerald streaks (on her fins) doubletail female. Would their offspring be double tail with crowntail characteristics? Or considering both doubletail and crowntail are recessive traits, would they have some other type of tails? I've seen some supposedly doubletail crowntail males, and they're really awesome looking...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fasht said:


> Whats an artificial hatchery?


Well it's where you hatch the betta fry eggs artificially. You can research it. IMO it's quite interesting and not very complicated.

Try it if you feel you would like to take the male out.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Well it's where you hatch the betta fry eggs artificially. You can research it. IMO it's quite interesting and not very complicated.
> 
> Try it if you feel you would like to take the male out.


I might not have to cause one of the eggs just hatched, i got me a fry!! =)


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome, congrats on the fry. <3

@minda- You would have combtail deltas most likely. you might get a couple doubletails. A combtail has only slightly reduced webbing:







http://bettatalk.com/betta_finnage.htm


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fasht said:


> I might not have to cause one of the eggs just hatched, i got me a fry!! =)


Thats great. It was just a choice though. So if you ever feel that you would like to try it longer down the road I encourage you to so you can see how that experience would go.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Thats great. It was just a choice though. So if you ever feel that you would like to try it longer down the road I encourage you to so you can see how that experience would go.


Will do, my concern now is that the dad didn't make his bubble nest when the eggs hasn't hatch and now he's struggling to keep them by the small bubble nest and lots of fry are laying on the bottom, would they drown and die? =(


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

They won't drown, The father will pick them up from time time, if their just laying there and not wiggling/trying to swim they may already be dead, the father wll usually eat any dead fry.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Ahh, k thanks. He was too lazy to make bubble nest while they were still eggs, and now he's having a hard time keeping up with all of them


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fasht said:


> Will do, my concern now is that the dad didn't make his bubble nest when the eggs hasn't hatch and now he's struggling to keep them by the small bubble nest and lots of fry are laying on the bottom, would they drown and die? =(


No. They wont drown. Fish don't "drown."

They won't die either. When they develop their swim bladder, they will be able to swim.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

In the current IBC calendar, there is a picture of fry "stuck" to the surface of the water, because the father just spit them there without a bubble nest!


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

My fry tank has some sort of worms in it, they're really small and whitish. I know its not their food cause i havent added any worms in it, and the fact that i cam see them makes it worse. Where did they came from?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure but it might be planaria, which are harmless.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm not 100% sure but it might be planaria, which are harmless.


Is planaria this:
aquarium worm - YouTube

I also see these in my aquarium when breeding as well.



Fasht said:


> My fry tank has some sort of worms in it, they're really small and whitish. I know its not their food cause i havent added any worms in it, and the fact that i cam see them makes it worse. Where did they came from?


Do they look like this?

http://youtu.be/EBuHWMRlh4Y


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes, they do look like that, ans some are free swimming, though its not a problem anymore causeball fy died on the 2nd day =(, so im backto scratch


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh sorry to hear.

If it makes you feel better, My female released her eggs way too soon and the male was still chasing here lol...They took care of it though...In their stomachs.


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

awe, well I'm off to try again to day as we speak, so hopefully everything goes well


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear your spawn didn't work out. Happens to all of us.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Fasht said:


> awe, well I'm off to try again to day as we speak, so hopefully everything goes well


Yupp I have to recondition for a couple more days and then try again.


----------

